

The Origins of the Blink Tag - jamescun
http://www.montulli.org/theoriginofthe%3Cblink%3Etag?cc=gb

======
sanimal
Do browsers not render the blink tag anymore? I just tested it on Chrome and
Firefox and it looks like it has been laid to rest.

~~~
e15ctr0n
Support for the <blink> tag was dropped in Firefox 23 in August 2013[0][1]. In
February 2013, Opera had announced that it would switch from its Presto
rendering engine (which supported <blink>) to WebKit (which never did). Since
Internet Explorer's Trident rendering engine never supported <blink> either,
this would leave Firefox's Gecko as the only rendering engine to support it.
In April 2013, Chrome forked WebKit to create its own rendering engine called
Blink[3] (named, ironically, because it doesn't support the <blink> tag.)

[0]
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=857820](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=857820)

[1] [https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/23.0/releasenotes](https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/23.0/releasenotes)

[2] [http://dev.opera.com/blog/300-million-users-and-move-to-
webk...](http://dev.opera.com/blog/300-million-users-and-move-to-webkit/)

[3] [http://blog.chromium.org/2013/04/blink-rendering-engine-
for-...](http://blog.chromium.org/2013/04/blink-rendering-engine-for-
chromium.html)

This was the HN discussion when <blink> support was dropped from Gecko:

[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6170392](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6170392)

------
stonogo
I enjoy the irony of this site's users taking time out from showing each other
javascript pdf renderers, javascript x86 emulators, and css animations to hate
on <blink>. I enjoy it very much.

------
SAI_Peregrinus
This does not need an article. "It leaked out of Satan's pustules." is plenty.

~~~
kabdib
Today I learned . . . that God himself burned down the building that the blink
tag was invented in.

Perhaps someone in Mountain View could stop by and salt the earth, just to be
sure?

(Huh, looks like there are some business buildings there now. I can imagine
next Tuesday morning: "Hey, what are all these boxes of salt doing in the
parking lot?")

